
Ask HN: Who has quit a job for an extended trip? - greglemond
I’m looking to complete a thru hike next year. For those who have quit, was it worth it? How was finding a job afterwards?
======
ahaseeb
Won’t say I quit but I did make sure my job won’t come in my way of perusing
oassions that I have. I am self employed on purpose

